# Back to the Vets!



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Oscar suffered from what the vet said was an allergic reaction a few weeks ago which cleared up with the cream he was given. Then a couple of days ago I noticed he was licking his paws a lot and his back left paw looked red and also red between his toes. I called the vets and have an appointment for this evening. Last night I noticed a couple of bumps on his head again just like a couple of weeks ago and also a couple on his neck. If it is an allergic reaction I have no idea what too cuz I haven't changed anything. Just hope then can sort him out this time. Hate my little man not being right :-( x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What are you feeding him again? Licking feet is related to a food allergy most of the time


----------



## only me (May 2, 2014)

OscarChi said:


> Oscar suffered from what the vet said was an allergic reaction a few weeks ago which cleared up with the cream he was given. Then a couple of days ago I noticed he was licking his paws a lot and his back left paw looked red and also red between his toes. I called the vets and have an appointment for this evening. Last night I noticed a couple of bumps on his head again just like a couple of weeks ago and also a couple on his neck. If it is an allergic reaction I have no idea what too cuz I haven't changed anything. Just hope then can sort him out this time. Hate my little man not being right :-( x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hope the vet can sort it out for good this time. If it's his paws, could it be a reaction to something he's walking on? Though I don't know if that could also affect his head and neck.

Hope it all goes well this evening.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It MAY be inhalant allergies? Grass, mold, and trees are possible. Food is a question, but he hasn't changed foods. Dogs generally itch with allergies, while a person may wheeze or sneeze. I think this dog got relief from the cream, but as soon as it was stopped the allergy resurfaced. I wonder if Benedryl would help?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

susan davis said:


> It MAY be inhalant allergies? Grass, mold, and trees are possible. Food is a question, but he hasn't changed foods. Dogs generally itch with allergies, while a person may wheeze or sneeze. I think this dog got relief from the cream, but as soon as it was stopped the allergy resurfaced. I wonder if Benedryl would help?


True but if a dog is on the same protein non stop they can develop an allergy to it. I learned this with my cat but same applies to dogs


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Back from the vets now. They seem to think it is just allergies. He's been given a steroid injection and have been told give him half a piroton tablet twice a day. He did say that the head and feet are the most common places for allergies to show and at this time of year ( it has been very warm in the uk for for the past few weeks which is unusual!!) that they see a lot of dogs with allergies. But if it did keep on recurring they would look into it further to see if anything else was going on. He's fast asleep on me know having cuddles, think the injection has wiped him out :-( x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am certain that this is related to his diet. You need to stop feeding the Bakers ASAP. Not only is it a really low quality food which contains a lot of common allergens (wheat, soya etc) it is very carb heavy and has added sugars which can contribute to itchy yeast infections. It also has a shed load of E numbers, some of which even McDonalds refuse to use. Yes it really is that bad! I am sure these problems will disappear as soon as you change him to a better food.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I know it's that bad! That's why I'm trying to change it. I've tried the Eden, he refused to it. I've tried Natures Menu Raw, he refused to eat that too. So I'm just trying to figure out what to try next. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Like I explained in the other thread, if you can stop feeding the Bakers and get the E numbers out of his system, he will be more likely to eat other foods. So even if that means changing him to something that isn't ideal, it will be a stepping stone between the Bakers and what you would like to feed him.
You could also try a little tough love, he either eats what you give him or goes without. It will not harm him to miss a meal or two. Try putting the food down for 20 minutes, if he doesn't eat it then pick it up. No treats or alternatives, just offer the same food at the next mealtime.


----------

